# Who made this car?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings!
I recently won this box car on Ebay. No problem got it for a good price. An obvious re-paint and decal job. Still in relatively good shape and re-paintable again. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT

All is well. I recieved it in a timely manner and in good shape or at least as good a shape as the photos in the auction presented it to be. The problem I find is that it is simply HUGE! Inspecting it without any additional disassembly at this point I find it hard to believe that it is a "kit" or even a kitbash. It is easily a real half inch taller and wider than any other boxcar I've got from ANY maunfacturer. Length is approximately the same as most Aristo 40 foot boxcars though. The couplers, truck,s and wheels are defientely set up for 45 mm track or I'd think this was made for something else? Gauge 3? Lionel standard gauge? 

Chas


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Coupler hook is not LGB or USA, more like HLW. Perhaps the old Delton line? 

When looking at the bottom, LGB and USA have their company names imbeded in the plastic on the underside of all my rolling stock.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good buy anyway!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It is easily a real half inch taller and wider than any other boxcar I've got from ANY maunfacturer. 
Chas, 

It reminds me of the 1:22.5 scale standard gauge cars that (I think) Tom Yorke produced many years ago. They were vacuum-formed styrene which you glued to a box/frame. However, the only one I got my hands on wasn't as complete and finished as yours. But it did have corrugated ends and a vertical brake wheel. Mine came with crude metal trucks (std gauge, 1:22.5 scale = 2.5" and I've still got them.) Your trucks look like Bachmann from the eBay photo? 

(P.S. I'm looking for standard gauge cars for my EBT railroad. What are the actual dimensions of the car in your possession?)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, Those are definetly NOT Bachman trucks. I will get downstairs to measure it up later and post a few more shots of it. Time to go watch the local fireworks show. 

Chas


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like USA Trains. Gary


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

I've never seen that car before, looks like a self made car with Lional or new Bright trucks. Definatly NOT Aristo, USA, LGB. looks like a 1.22 scale though. You can see the glue seam along roof line. 

Good price 

h-man


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Having one of every piece of rolling stock Lionel ever made I can tell you the trucks are not Lionel. Lionel trucks are one-piece, no screws.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I ahve some pictures on my Blackberry but the computer won't download them right now. I grabbed this boxcar and a USAT steel sided boxcar took them outside in the sunlight and took some shots. I did not think to grab the tape measure though (DOH!). As Iw as taking photographs though I noted some things. A it had been re-painted as I could see some blue overspray on various parts of the car. As I started looking closer as H-man suggested I noted that the roof walk covered not reay a seam but two seams. Started looking and yes there are seams at the corners of the ends. Flip it on it's side and yes I can see where the ribs on the bottom were cut and glued. So my interpretation in the light of day is that this is a VERY well done scratch build to a "larger" scale than 1:29th. Probably using New Bright Trucks and possibly Aristocraft or Bachman plastic wheels? I'll post the photos up when I can get them downloaded off this stupid Blackberry. Ever wonder why RIM is failing? Blackberry Storm. Nuff said. 

Chas


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I FINALLY took some time disassembled the Blackberry took out the memory card and physically plugged it into the desktop at home to download some of the photos from it to my space here.









The USAT trains car is lined up on the left side (although it doesn't look that way in this shot)











An end view with the USAT car on the right.










The top view with the USAT car on the bottom. Here you can see the difference in length better.









Details on the brake wheel end. I'm geussing an "O-scale" wheel & chain used here?










A little closer view of brake wheel and chain










Door details showing paint rubbing. It was shown that way in the auction listing so it was not in shipping to me that this happened.










Non brake wheel end.










A view of the bottom details. Some intereting details. The bottom ribs are glued up as a beam. Looks like a pen cap was used for some of the brake details.










Close up of one of the trucks. New Bright? You can see overspray of the current body color but also overspray of the previous blue color too. 










The other end.










Yup it must be a pen cap.


So thanks for the input folks. Sometimes jsut getting the trains outside in the lgiht of day helps!

Chas


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas, 

Did you measure it ? I'm still curious if it would stand in for a std gauge car in 1:22.5 or larger.

Looks like someone took a 1/29th car and made it 1/22.5 narrow gauge? But a ng car shouldn't be as tall, I guess. And doesn't LGB make wheels with the curved back ribs? I doubt New Bright would bother.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
I can measure it later. I did not think to do so when I was taking the photos. Nope definitely NOT LGB trucks. Wheels could be anybodies though...Come to think of it New Brights wheels tend to be smaller diameter? I have no other samples of trucks like that in my stash which includes Bachman (2 types), LGB(4 types), USAT(3 types), Lionel and probably a few that I do not remember due to them all being boxed up currently. I'll get back to you. 

Chas


----------

